# Fishing Derby on Lake Ashtabula Canceled



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

The Barnes County Wildlife Club's Fishing Derby on Lake Ashtabula on January 17th has been canceled.

The people that were going to plow the ice backed out so there will be no derby.


----------

